# New to the area...where to go?



## JeepRider81 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey all,

My name is Joe and I'm relatively new to the area. I'm trying to find some great fishing locations. I know that if you're like me you won't divuldge the true "hot spots", but I'm hoping to get some information on where some good places to start are.

About me, I'm in the Air Force and moved here a few months ago. Just now getting ready to get into the outdoors scene around here. I grew up in Wyoming where I did a lot of hunting and fishing growing up. We mostly caught trout, walleye, and catfish back home. But, I've done a little bass and crappie fishing in Mississippi and North Carolina on previous assignments. 

I don't have a boat, so I'm a shore fisherman. I prefer to take my catch home and try new recipes and ways too cook with fish and game meat. 

I'm stationed at Wright Patt in Dayton, and about the only place I've heard of so far is Ceaser Creek. I don't mind going to busy areas, but I prefer the serenity of a calm, quit lake, river, stream over the crowded ones. If anyone has any tips or advice, I'm all ears.

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

Doubt you'll get many responses based on your post about taking them home to eat. I think most of us on here fish for the sport of it and practice catch and release.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JeepRider81 (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe it's a little different out here then back home. Trout is a delicious meal. That's about the only freshwater fish that I consume along with salmon and steelhead. Of course, some of the fish around here are completely new to me, though I've heard that some are very tasty.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

BadMeat said:


> Doubt you'll get many responses based on your post about taking them home to eat. I think most of us on here fish for the sport of it and practice catch and release.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I take home a lot of fish to eat and so do a lot of people that visit this site. What makes you think that everyone is C/R ? I consider myself a good sportsman and to tell someone who just starts to visit the site that they won't get responses to their post because they don't catch and release is absurd.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeep, I don't live in that area but I do know the Mad river might be close to you , also the Miami river might not be to far away.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Joe,
Welcome to Ohio and thank you for serving our country in the Air Force!

As to locations, we have several rivers and a few lakes in the area. I haven't fished the rivers much but just look around here on OGF for any threads about the Great Miami or Little Miami (GMR and LMR ). For lakes, there's Caesar creek, cj brown in Springfield, Cowan lake, Eastwood lake and Kiser lake (a bit more of a drive). You may want to try Eastwood, as it's off of route 4 and close to the base. Fishing is ok but you can't beat how close it is. Google Eastwood metro park to find location and park website.

Check out the different threads on here... You've found the right place for info on the web here!

Good luck!
Scott 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome to the site Joe. I live in Huber and there is a lot of good fishing around. Kiser lake, Eastwood, The great Miami river , the mad river and a few farm ponds that if you ask they will let you fish and take a few home to eat. I take my Grandson out every weekend and we never fail to have a fish dinner.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Welcome to the area. I&#8217;m about an hour away and I&#8217;m not personally familiar with a lot of the water up in your area but there&#8217;s plenty of fishing in the vicinity of Wright Patt. Others have pretty much covered what's nearby but you might also look at the Central Ohio forum too, you're not that far away from that area. 
I&#8217;m primarily a catch & release guy but I&#8217;ll keep one every once in a while. I&#8217;d recommend reading the EPA&#8217;s consumption advisory.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/35/fishadvisory/fishadvisory_pamphlet.pdf



JeepRider81 said:


> Maybe it's a little different out here then back home. Trout is a delicious meal. That's about the only freshwater fish that I consume along with salmon and steelhead.


This is a far cry from Wyoming; cold water streams are a rare thing around here. Lake Erie tributaries in the Northeast corner of the state during the cold weather months have steelhead fishing and the State is putting some time and effort into improving it.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Since you work at WPAFB, you can fish in the three lakes on base, with a base fishing license:

http://wpodr.com/html/fishing.html

Its not like trout fishing out west, but at the right times of the year you can catch fish here to bring home to eat.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome! All the lakes around you here is a link to a bunch of lakes. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/facilitiesmaps/ohioboating/tabid/495/Default.aspx

If you copy and paste that you can see the lakes near your. I tend to fish so I can bring a few home when I go fishing. I never keep black bass. 

If you like river fishing then sauger are the fish you need to learn how to catch! They taste just like eyes'


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i agree with chrsvic - wpafb lakes are stocked pretty decently. several large catfish has been taken as well. not overly fished either.

all thumbs


----------



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

Ceaser's Creek has E.Coli issues right now, I would steer clear from there if your trying to eat anything.. WPAFB lakes are good, there are some pay lakes, any Great Miami and Mad River


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I don't think I would trust eating anything out of the great Miami either. I would think especially south of dayton. Maybe the more north you go the cleaner the water may be. I wouldn't eat anything out of caesers creek right now. It may be fine but I wouldn't chance it. I fish from shore there a lot and there are some really big bass. Cowan lake would be my choice though fishing from shore. The lake is a lot shallower and smaller than caesers creek which I think makes the fish easier to find. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JeepRider81 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow,

I didn't expect such a response!! I appreciate y'alls help and advice. I'm gonna start looking through some of the areas you guys mentioned now and put a game plan together for the holiday weekend. 

Joe


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Joe thanks for your service. As far as lakes go Kiser lake is good for panfish,bass,cats and wipers it is a no motor lake and they rent row boats on the east end of the lake. CJ brown is a good place for walleye and they can be caught from shore check out CJ temps site. The Mad river has trout up in Champaign and Logan counties with some public access welcome to Ohio.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

if ya wanna hot the maumee in bowling green ohio try there i did.. caught a walleye on a spinner and surprised


----------



## eugematta (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, my name is Eugenio and I'm not new to the area but I'm new to the fishing world.

I just want to use this thread and not open a new one for the same purpose of this one.

Something really quick about myself....I work for the Air Force (Active Duty), don't have money for a boat (saving to buy one), I'm from Puerto Rico so English is my second language, and I'm looking forward to learn as much as possible about bass fishing. I fish once a week the base housing pond. 

I was told that the base housing pond is stocked, but is really hard to catch a bass or maybe I'm doing it wrong.

I have plans for this weekend to fish at Delco Park in Kettering, just to try something new and see if I have better luck.

If someone if fishing in the base area or Kettering and is able to teach me a few stuff to improve, PLEASE let me know!!!!

Thank you,

Eugenio (M-16)


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeeprider thank you for your sacrifices and service to our great country. I'm off to Indian Lake tomorrow fishing for crappies and saugeye and have not heard from my buds so am assuming they're not going so... I have an open seat. If you can get the day off and would like to go, pick up your office phone and call me at 79101 before EOB today. 
Dave


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Upper Mad River has Brown trout and some Rainbow's in it. At least I think there are still some Rainbows in there. About 45 minutes to an hour North of Dayton. Try the Lippincott Rd/ SR 29 area. That was always a good stretch of water. Easy area to wade also easy to find on a map or on line.
The trout up there love nightcrawlers. Not a good bait for C & R but if your gonna keep them it's best bait I ever used for them.


----------



## jessejames556 (Aug 5, 2013)

Far cry from Wyo indeed. I spent some time in the Snowy Mountain Range west of Laramie trout fishing...What an awesome experience that was! 
I live just down the road from you in Beavercreek. I have a boat and fish Rocky Fork Lake and Paint Creek Lake in Hillsboro Ohio area. It's an hour drive but they are less crowded than some of the aforementioned lakes closer to Dayton. I'm short a fishing partner right now if you are ever interested in bass fishing on a boat.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome JeepRider, Lots of fish in ohio and lots of places to find them. I'm sure if you droped me off in Wyo I'd be a little lost too. 

One thing I would recommend is to consider a kayak or canoe, especially in your area. Even a cheap one is better than bank fishing. Really helps when you are exploring new lakes and streams. Your chances are way better if your not sitting at the same access points everyone and there brother fishes at. Sometimes going a mile or two down the bank line or down stream really helps your chances. Some nice streams and small lakes in your area that can be fished really well from a kayak or canoe.

If not then put on your boots and walk. The further you are from the "goat path" the better. A lot of pressure in your area so it may be worth the extra effort. I know some public lakes where the fish on the access side won't even look at your bait but the fish on the back hillside would nip at a bare hook.

Find the right people and right post here and you will get a lot of good info. 
A lot of things to learn and friends to be made on this site.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

eugematta said:


> Hi, my name is Eugenio and I'm not new to the area but I'm new to the fishing world.
> 
> I just want to use this thread and not open a new one for the same purpose of this one.
> 
> ...


Are you the Lt that I've seen over there fishing?? We've talked a few times. Good to see you joined OGF!


----------



## eugematta (Oct 10, 2013)

bgrapala said:


> Are you the Lt that I've seen over there fishing?? We've talked a few times. Good to see you joined OGF!


Yes Sir, you are correct!
Long time without see you


----------



## vandaman55 (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome jeep rider. Just to add a little, when you have a weekend free, Erie is THE place. Headboats are about 45$. Walleye are being caught at dark at the Lakeside pier, next little warm spell/good weather. Next spring, hit me up, get a few of your buddies and I'll show you the best fishing Ohio has to offer . AND IT'S CATCH AND EAT !!!! Tough to beat walleye and perch !! Thanks for your service and welcome !!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

eugematta said:


> Yes Sir, you are correct!
> Long time without see you


Yeah I kind of laid off fishing down there. Spent more time chasing smallies in the river the closer it got to fall.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jeepman, thanks for your service. Couple of things: I would highly suggest looking into a kayak for some of the streams and rivers around here. Deer Creek is loaded with smallmouth and saugeye from the spillway to the the first couple of bridges that can get you access in and out.

I fish primarily CJ Brown and the Ohio River. I often fish by myself so maybe we can connect. Send me a private message and be glad to connect. Probably going to hit CJ next weekend. I fish almost only for catfish. 

Lastly, I am an elem principal and my school, Graham Elem is having a Veteran's program on Nov 5 at 7pm. A lot of of our local veterans asked for different day rather than Veteran's Day so they can attend other services. 

I think you will find a lot of guys on here that would be more than willing to share info. I joined in April (OGF) and have been amazed at how folks will give advice. 

Thanks again for your service.


----------

